# iui questions



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all

looking for some help if you could all be so kind. 

I'm going for a chat on wed 9th before I start treatment. so far my hubby and I are so excited about this  that we are drawing a complete blank on what kind of questions we should be asking. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanking you all in advance!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Outspan! I can't remember what sort of questions I asked now as it seems so long ago and everyone is in a different situation. Possible questions might be - do I get to lie down for any period of time after basting (the actual insemination)? What their success rate is, what time they do their scans (follicle tracking). It would be a good idea to read back through some of these message boards to see the questions other people have raised as they've gone along. 
Why don't you join us in the IUI girls pt 160. Some of us have been through quite a few IUIs (me included) and are moving on to IVF but you can ask away there!
Good luck with your treatment!  
Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi outspan3  

Good advice from Kitty there!
From my own experience we thought of some questions to ask like ...
what actually is the proceedure from start to finish?
what sort of side effects should be expected from the drugs?
how many tx do you get?
if a cycle is abandoned does that count as one of your "goes"?
what if you need a break?
what is the success rate?
etc,etc,etc!!!!!!!

but when we got in for our consultation they explained all of this without us having to ask!!!!!!!

I'm sure your clinic will probably do the same but have a few questions that you really want to ask ready anyway.

 chick!

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Outspan,

Me and my DH are going to be having our 1st IUI soon hopefully. I need to have the HSG first but then hopefully we'll crack on. Sounds like everyone has given you some good ideas about questions but if you want to share your thoughts with someone going through a similar situation, here I am!

Good luck on the 9th! 


Saskia x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks all they've been really helpful.

will let you know how it all goes tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya outspan how did your get on today?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi sweetpea

Got on really well today thanks for asking.

Got sent home with my injection packs so I can practise on a few oranges before the big day arrives! Have been given a course of Provera to induce period and then I've to get in touch with the clinic again to begin my cycle so all in all it went well. Finally feel like I'm getting somewhere after all the waiting!! So this time next month I should be beginning my first cycle - YAY!!  

Outspan


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats great Outspan I'm really pleased you are now getting started  
We have been trying for over 3 years and we are JUST on our 1st IUI so I know how you feel when you say your glad you have finally got started.
You'll be fine with your jabs..just practice with those poor wee oranges and you'll become a pro    
I wish you loads of   and     thoughts.

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Brilliant news Outspan. The first jab is the hardest but you will soon be a dab hand at them. It may be worth joining the girls on the iui part 160 thread for a bit of moral support. I wish you heaps of luck with the Tx    

Outspan - I hope all went well yesterday. Fingers crossed for you    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck! Really hope the iui works for you.

I don't know how old you are but if you are early 30s make sure they let you know what your FSH levels are.  They should be below 10, ideally.

Also, find out how many follicles the clinic will let you go ahead with - lots of the hospitals differ, some let you go ahead with upto 4 follicles but some abandon a cycle if it's more than 2!

Love Jess xxx


----------

